# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  đà lạt - thành phố mộng mơ (4n-hn)

## travelvietnam

Cong ty du lich
Giá:   2.955.000 - 4.235.000 VNĐ 
Thời gian đi:   4 ngày 3 đêm. 
Phương tiện:   Hàng không Ngày
 khởi hành:   Theo yêu cầu 
Điện thoại hỗ trợ:   08 39141414[/B]
*
Được mệnh danh là Thành phố ngàn thông, Thành phố hoa, Thành phố mù sương hay Thành phố Mùa xuân,… Cho dù với tên gọi nào, Đà Lạt[/URL] vẫn luôn có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với khách  khắp nơi bởi không khí trong lành, khung cảnh nên thơ và những truyền thuyết tình yêu lãng mạn. Đến với  - thành phố cao nguyên ở độ cao 1.500m so với mực nước biển, chắc hẳn* *khách* * sẽ bị mê hoặc bởi những cảnh sắc thiên nhiên thơ mộng chỉ riêng có ở nơi này!
*
*Ngày 01: HÀ NỘI – DU LICH DA LAT CAO NGUYÊN ( Máy bay)*


Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón khách du lichtại điểm hẹn khởi hành ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay VN 275 14h55 – 16h25. Đến sân bay Liên Khương, xe và HDV đón khách vềkhách sạn. Nhận phòng, ăn tối.
Dạo phố Đà lạt về đêm, thưởng thức hương vị cà phê, ngắm cảnh bờ Hồ Xuân Hương.
*
Ngày 02:* *DU LICH DA LAT** – THÀNH PHỐ TÌNH YÊU*


Ăn sáng. Khởi hành tham quan:
• Đồi Mộng Mơ với các điểm du lịch hấp dẫn, độc đáo:
- Vườn thơ Hàn Mạc Tử
- Nhà cổ trăm tuổi
- Tượng mẹ Âu Cơ
- Tiểu Vạn Lý Trường Thành.
• Dinh Bảo Đại – vị vua cuối cùng của triều đại phong kiến Việt Nam.
Ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan:
• Nhà thờ Domain De Marie
• Xã Lát - buôn của người dân tộc Lạt nằm dưới chân núi Langbiang
• Leo núi, hoặc đi xe đặc chủng qua đồi Mimosa, Thung lũng trăm năm, chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố mộng mơ (chi phí xe đặc chủng tự túc).
Ăn tối. Dạo phố tự do.

* Ngày 03:* *DU LICH DA LAT** – PHONG CẢNH HỮU TÌNH*



Dùng buffet sáng. Khởi hành tham quan:
• Trúc Lâm Thiền Viện
• Hồ Tuyền Lâm (khách du lich có thể đi cáp treo từ Đồi Robin qua Thiền Viện hoặc đi thuyền qua Hồ Tuyền Lâm với chi phí tự túc).
• Thác Datanla - chinh phục thử thách với Máng trượt ống (pipelines coaster) lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Việt Nam (chi phí tự túc)
Ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan:
• Chụp hình tại Ga xe lửa da lat
• Chùa Linh Phước - với lối kiến trúc rất tinh tế và uyển chuyển, các họa tiết của chùa và tháp được khảm bằng các mảnh sành sứ rất công phu.
Ăn tối, kháchdu lich có thể tham gia chương trình lửa trại, văn nghệ cổng chiêng, giao lưu ca múa hát với người Dân tộc Lạt, thưởng thức rượu cần thịt nướng (chi phí tự túc)

* Ngày 04: TẠM BIỆT THÀNH PHỐ MÙ SƯƠNG – HÀ NỘI*


Ăn sáng. Sau khi làm thủ tục trả phòng khach san. Khởi hành tham quan:
• Mua sắm đặc sản tại chợĐà Lạt
• Tự do thăm quan du lich da lat .
Ăn trưa. Xe đưa khách du lich ra sân bay Liên Khương, đáp chuyến bay khởi hành về Hà Nội. Về đến sân bay Nội Bài. Xe FIDITOUR sẽ đưa khách du lich về điểm đón. Kết thúc chuyến đi. Hẹn ngày gặp lại.

----------

